

Should I attempt to gain app development skills in 6 months? - markhash

I am in the early stages of developing (what I envisage to be) a multi-sided platform startup. At this stage I envisage it being based on a phone app. I think that the app would need:
 - user profile functionality like linkedin
 - geo-location functionality like tinder
 - bidding and payment functionality, perhaps like ebay<p>My question is, given my background, is it worth trying to gain app development skills over the next 6 months sufficient to do early minimum viable product iterations (I could probably spend 10-20 hours per month)? Or should I try to partner with a real developer (would be in Berlin). I have an idea that I would like to show some proof of traction to a potential partner to try to attract high quality candidates.<p>My background: relatively minimal formal training in programming (a couple of courses at university). Quantitative analysis programming (MATLAB) during physics&#x2F;maths undergraduate studies (5 years). 2.5 years C++&#x2F;Python programming running LHC simulations. A further 1.5 years Python programming modelling supply chains in my present job. I would consider myself to be fairly confident in developing object oriented programmes in Python (C++ experience was &gt;5 years ago now, but could probably pick it back up).  I am fairly confident of ability to hack solutions by google-searching.<p>If you think it is worth giving it a go, what courses and languages would you recommend, given my objective (sufficient to do early minimum viable product iterations. i.e. I guess that the product wouldn’t have to be super-efficient or super polished).<p>I am also a bit uncertain about what backend development I would need for such early iterations so any advice&#x2F;reading on that would also be appreciated.<p>Thankful for any advice. Apologies if I have left out any important information.
======
aaronbrethorst
Marketplaces are incredibly difficult to pull off successfully. What I
recommend is to find a way to add value to one side of the equation (most
likely for the sellers), and build up a sufficiently compelling argument for
them that you can become profitable simply as a SaaS business for them. And
then, when you have traction on that side of the equation, add your consumer
biz.

And it's always useful to know how to write code.

